# Whats the fastest you've been on a bike?



## andyfromotley (5 Jun 2008)

and where if you want.

43 MPH ...road down into asquith...... fine until i realiased i had no helmet on!

andy


----------



## Joe24 (5 Jun 2008)

44mph down a hill on my first ever club ride. Want to do that hill again, i know how to go down it faster know


----------



## Trillian (5 Jun 2008)

38mph on a mountain bike,

not sure about the road bike, but its got to be close


----------



## LLB (5 Jun 2008)

42mph off Leckhampton Hill, but the road has a blind bend in it and then runs into a 30mph limit which resembles the Himalayas


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jun 2008)

63 km on a MTB in Spain on a dodgy road with a very steep hill and no helmet!

Have probably been faster on a roadbike in my youth, but didn't have a speedo then!


----------



## andyfromotley (5 Jun 2008)

Dayvo said:


> *63 km* on a MTB in Spain on a dodgy road with a very steep hill and no helmet!
> 
> Have probably been faster on a roadbike in my youth, but didn't have a speedo then!



GRRRRRRR whats that in real money?


----------



## HJ (5 Jun 2008)

andyfromotley said:


> and where if you want.
> 
> 43 MPH ...road down into asquith...... fine until i realiased i had no helmet on!
> 
> andy



Why were you worried about not having a helmet on? Above 12 mph it make little or no difference. RLJ is far more dangerous...


----------



## andyfromotley (5 Jun 2008)

There are no lights on that road.....................


----------



## dodgy (5 Jun 2008)

According to Sporttracks, 39mph going down the Horseshoe Pass in North Wales, surprised it wasn't higher to be honest. I've recorded higher speeds in my reckless youth flying down roads such as Winnats Pass on the MTB, but no evidence for that I'm afraid (pre mobile phones, pre sat nav, ah....bliss  ).

Dave.


----------



## Odyssey (5 Jun 2008)

I just broke my speed record the other day (although I haven't had a computer for long). 43mph on a mountain bike down the biggest, baddest hill I could find. Couldn't stop at the bottom though and missed my turn off. 

I thought I had a contender of a hill today but it was disapointing. 37.5 into a mild head wind  

I'm eager to get on a road bike now and break the 45mph barrier, but I don't think I'll be happy until I reach 50. I know a hill that might do it, but I'm not convinced that stopping before the t-junction at the bottom is even possible at those speeds.


----------



## andyfromotley (5 Jun 2008)

Odyssey said:


> I'm eager to get on a road bike now and break the 45mph barrier, but I don't think I'll be happy until I reach 50. I know a hill that might do it, but I'm not convinced that stopping before the t-junction at the bottom is even possible at those speeds.



It's that attitude that made britian great sir.Hit the 50 then worry about the t junction. With luck you wont catch mrsa during your hospital stay. Good luck.

Video it will you?


----------



## monnet (5 Jun 2008)

83k (just over 50mph) coming off Harris End with a tailwind - all was well until I remembered that it's an unfenced road and sheep have a habit of wandering out to scare the bejesus out of cyclists.


----------



## byegad (5 Jun 2008)

47mph with my backside 8" off the ground is WAY fast! Trice QNT dropping down to Shaftoe House past Whitworth House outside Spennymoor. It curves a bit and is breathtaking to ride and reasonably safe as there are no junctions.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jun 2008)

andyfromotley said:


> GRRRRRRR whats that in real money?



200 pesatos!

Divide by eight, multiply by five! C'mon, quickly! 

39.14637 mph. (it sounds more impressive in km).


----------



## piedwagtail91 (5 Jun 2008)

52 down close brow a couple of miles from home.


----------



## CopperBrompton (5 Jun 2008)

47mph - currently looking for a steeper/longer hill to grab that extra 3mph, ideally one in a 30mph limit and with a speed camera towards the bottom of it. :-)


----------



## Wolf04 (5 Jun 2008)

Modest 34 mph down a seriously long steep residential street in Fenham Newcastle. In a group of about ten. Cars flying past us, truly exhilarating. Stopped at pub in Wylam for a quick refreshment then back. I had to walk most of its length. So technically my fastest and slowest. Oh and the Wylam Brewery's summer magic was, well magic.


----------



## hackbike 6 (5 Jun 2008)

50 mph approaching brighton after climbing ditchling in the late 90's.lack of bottle prevented me in going any faster.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jun 2008)

Broke 50 coming down Tan Hill back when I had a computer on the bike. I don't bother with one any more so I have no idea if I have been faster since... but it would be unlikely.


----------



## ghitchen (5 Jun 2008)

51mph from Shap summit heading south with a tailwind

http://sportstracker.nokia.com/nts/workoutdetail/index.do?id=188027


----------



## andyfromotley (5 Jun 2008)

hey g cool, 
is that sports tracker any good?
andy


----------



## bianchi1 (5 Jun 2008)

50.9 mph coming down british camp ( worcester side ) of the malvern hills.


----------



## neslon (5 Jun 2008)

73kph on a Grisley MTB coming down the hill of doom from Istan to Marbella. Completely scary and will not be repeated.


----------



## HLaB (5 Jun 2008)

46.7mph down the String Road on Arran on the road bike. I think I could of went faster but I got stuck behind a Suzuki not so Swift on the bends. I'm a pretty nervous descender usually; I usually chicken out  if I can't see round the bend. On the commute the fastest is around 32mph down Dundas Street, Edinburgh.


----------



## Jamie Stokes (5 Jun 2008)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> 47mph - currently looking for a steeper/longer hill to grab that extra 3mph, ideally one in a 30mph limit and with a speed camera towards the bottom of it. :-)



I know of just the hill.


----------



## bonj2 (5 Jun 2008)

Let's stay with the true and not get the temptation to verge into bollocks with this thread.


----------



## tdr1nka (5 Jun 2008)

I once went up Everest in a howling headwind at several million MPH on a Hellfords Barbie bike. I lost the streamers from the handlebars but it was worth it.


----------



## Nigeyy (6 Jun 2008)

Vision VR40 Recumbent, 45mph down a hill in Franklin, Massachusetts

Raleigh Technium mtb with slicks, 45mph down a hill in New Hampshire

Mongoose Rockadile hardtail mtb, 45mph down a hill in Western Massachusetts 

Cannondale CAAD4 R500 road bike 47mph -Mt Wachusetts, Massachusetts

Dawes Sardar, 50mph down a mountain road in Maine

I've gone about 45mph numerous times on various bikes, just can't remember all of them. These speeds are all rounded down from cyclocomputer readings I'd measured and set, so I think they are reasonably accurate. I'm sure I could have broken 55mph going down Mt Wachusetts, but I had horrible Conti tyres on that had a bobble going and I wasn't going any faster.

Edit: perhaps the potential to go the fastest was going 45mph on knobbies on the Mongoose mtb; interestingly all the bikes felt nice and stable.


----------



## hackbike 6 (6 Jun 2008)

bonj said:


> Let's stay with the true and not get the temptation to verge into bollocks with this thread.




eh?


----------



## ghitchen (6 Jun 2008)

andyfromotley said:


> hey g cool,
> is that sports tracker any good?
> andy



Andy,

Yes, I think Sports Tracker is very good, and it is free. I have a Nokia N81 which doesn't have inbuilt GPS so I had to buy an external bluetooth GPS, but I had already bought that to use with Nokia Maps for in-car navigation.

There is also another piece of free software on the Nokia Labs site called Location Tagger that tags photos with the GPS position. When you upload journeys from Sports tracker to the website it will search for associated photos and upload them as well.

When you log a journey you have the option of "live tracking" which uploads your position to the website as you go so that people can track your progress in almost real time.

While it is running it works like a bike computer and displays speed, average speed, distance etc etc and has multiple screens that you can scroll through. This would only be useful with a handlebar mount of some sort; I just put mine in my pocket (plus the screen is hard to read in bright sunlight anyway).

It allows you to save repeated journeys as routes and then you can tell it each time your ride the same route so it can group them together and you can see your performance against the same route for multiple journeys.

It has graphs of speed v distance, speed v time, time v altitude for each journey. It also has the facility to record laps. You can use it to record different activities e.g. running, rowing etc. It is missing mountain biking but you can define a couple of custom activities of your own to cover this (I didn't want this grouped with (road) cycling).

When you upload journeys to the web you can define if they are private, for friends or for anybody. You can also export or import journeys, but I haven't tried any of that.

Definitely worth a try if you have a compatible mobile.

Regards

Gary


----------



## Rhythm Thief (6 Jun 2008)

andyfromotley said:


> and where if you want.
> 
> 43 MPH ...road down into asquith...... fine until i realiased i had no helmet on!
> 
> andy



When my dad was a kid, he went down the hill from Snowden Top into Askwith on the back of a tandem with his dad on the front. On the way down they passed a car. My dad saw the speedo as they went past and it was reading 55mph. They must have been doing maybe 65. No helmets in those days either.


----------



## yenrod (6 Jun 2008)

bonj said:


> Let's stay with the true and not get the temptation to verge into bollocks with this thread.



*Bonj - do you actually ride as you're starting to do my head in with this dis-belief stuff.*

I've had 52mph..on a slicked-up MTB. Had 46mph in the wet..that was interesting...

There is no way I'm taking a pic of that BOnj - as you need to get a life bleedng life or actually BUY a bike !


Find an appropriate 1:4 or steeper and your 'away...


----------



## Crackle (6 Jun 2008)

User said:


> My fastest recorded speed is 53 mph. *However, there was one descent where I was without a computer but I reckon I was doing faster than my current record*.



That doesn't count. The extra weight of your diving gear will make you go faster....and no computer....Tut.


----------



## biking_fox (6 Jun 2008)

Low 40s a few times. Mostly limited by knowing there's a T junction and or dodgy bends. Why do road designers put T junctions at the bottom / middle of hills. It's just annoying.


----------



## Pottsy (6 Jun 2008)

I've done 54.5 mph, and that's true. TdF cyclists regularly hit 60mph in the mountains. 

And I don't care if bonj believes me or not.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (6 Jun 2008)

I hit 50mph once coming down off Middleton Top in Teesdale on a fully loaded tourer. I broke the 40mph limit all the way through the town near the bottom of the hill.


----------



## yenrod (6 Jun 2008)

Pottsy said:


> I've done 54.5 mph, and that's true. TdF cyclists regularly hit 60mph in the mountains.
> 
> And I don't care if bonj believes me or not.



I'd like to see proof of these TdF stories which Ive heard in the past too Potts...

I dont dis-beleive but evidence would be good..just out of interest.


----------



## cupoftea (6 Jun 2008)

I hit 90 kph 55mph on the hill into lyme regis.

Followed by alot of swearing as I tried to stop


----------



## Pottsy (6 Jun 2008)

yenrod said:


> I'd like to see proof of these TdF stories which Ive heard in the past too Potts...
> 
> I dont dis-beleive but evidence would be good..just out of interest.



Fair enough. I have no proof other than hearing on the commentary on TV. The support motorcyclists can clearly see what speed they're doing to keep up and therefore must have an accurate idea of how fast they're going. I'll have a look on google...


----------



## Pottsy (6 Jun 2008)

There's a woman here in the States clocked at 68mph by the local plod...

http://cyclinginfo.co.uk/blog/cycling/speeding-ticket-68mph/

What do you think of that bonj?


----------



## spindrift (6 Jun 2008)

The Tourmalet descent often reaches 40mph. It's loose scree, or was when I was there, one mistake and 

*"Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!"*


----------



## walker (6 Jun 2008)

on a flat - 38mph

down hill, around 45mph


----------



## simon_adams_uk (6 Jun 2008)

Top speed was going out of Chamonix on the E25 on a fully loaded tourer - 63mph (101kph).

That's TWICE the prevailing speed limit. I've never got anywhere near that sort of ratio ever again...

S


----------



## gazzaputt (6 Jun 2008)

48 down Ditchling Beacon into brighton.

Now I don't get over 30 :-(


----------



## bazzadigz C+ (6 Jun 2008)

39mph down a hill/bridge in leyton.

I must say it scares the hibby gibbys out of motorists!


----------



## Will1985 (6 Jun 2008)

> There's a hill up the Lickeys that isn't steep, bt a combination I think of a good road surface and length means that I can hit 40 on it on my hybrid every time.
> 
> My fastest was the same stretch on an MTB tandem. It was around 46-47, and felt surprisingly safe.



...apart from a few manhole covers (I've been down it fast in the rain stupidly) and the roundabout at the bottom!


----------



## byegad (6 Jun 2008)

yenrod said:


> I'd like to see proof of these TdF stories which Ive heard in the past too Potts...
> 
> I dont dis-beleive but evidence would be good..just out of interest.



Tour de France coverage often shows a shot of the Motorcycle speedo. They pan from the rider(s) they're following, down to the speedo and back to the rider(s). This to me shows the Moto is travelling at the same speed as the rider(s) and the highest speed I've seen is 105kph. 
Moto cameras reach a higher top speed than the riders on twisting descents as the Moto corners slower than the cyclist and has to catch up on the straights but the 105kph is a genuine reading for the racers in my opinion.


----------



## spindrift (6 Jun 2008)

_and the highest speed I've seen is 105kph._ 

hOLY CRAP!


----------



## Dave Davenport (6 Jun 2008)

52mph for me, going down hill's about the only time my beer and pies training diet actually works.


----------



## HJ (6 Jun 2008)

HLaB said:


> On the commute the fastest is around 32mph down Dundas Street, Edinburgh.



Wow were all the lights on green? I avoid Dundas Street because there are just too many traffic lights. I did 35mph on Broughton St recently on one of those rare occasions when there was any traffic to get in the way...


----------



## Tetedelacourse (6 Jun 2008)

Just so happens I broke my own average speed record today on the way to work. Yeeha! 31.1kph over 12 miles of the most challenging terrain in the UK (well, maybe not!). Must have looked a right tete when I got off my bike and teetered across the car park though!


----------



## hackbike 6 (6 Jun 2008)

gazzaputt said:


> 48 down Ditchling Beacon into brighton.
> 
> Now I don't get over 30 :-(



Wow.i reckon i could have got 60 if i had the bottle to do it ten years ago.


----------



## fossyant (6 Jun 2008)

About 60 mph coming down into Betsw-y-coed with a group of 6 of us - windless day, good road surface and sweeping bends....

55 mph a month back coming off Woodhead with a howling tail wind.

I usually back off after about 45 mph these days though..... more often to do with side roads than 'bottle' - you can't do the high speeds where there are any side roads - too easy for a motorist to pull out.


----------



## Odyssey (6 Jun 2008)

From the article linked on the other page



[url]http://cyclinginfo.co.uk/blog/cycling/speeding-ticket-68mph/ said:


> I[/url] remember once Lance Armstrong saying he did 70mph on a descent in the Pyrenees.



I sometimes get scared at those speeds in the car!


----------



## joebe (6 Jun 2008)

gazzaputt said:


> 48 down Ditchling Beacon into brighton.
> 
> Now I don't get over 30 :-(



Same hill - 45mph about 8 years ago. I expect to smash that a week on Sunday when I do it on a road bike


----------



## Pottsy (6 Jun 2008)

hackbike 6 said:


> Wow.i reckon i could have got 60 if i had the bottle to do it ten years ago.




That's were I did my 54.5mph. It was over 10 years ago and I had much more bottle. Now-a-days 40-45mph is a good effort. 

Does anyone else just have these images of the mess and pain in their head if they fell off when they get over 35mph?


----------



## hackbike 6 (6 Jun 2008)

Aye lad.


----------



## tdr1nka (6 Jun 2008)

Forgive my previous and rather glib post.

In actuality I have reached 50mph+ down Blackheath Hill on a summer day on my old road bike. This is true.

And better still the bike may even have had mudguards!


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Jun 2008)

49.6 mph on the hill from Cap Gris Nez down into Calais. It's a long, straight hill with no side roads, and you can see for miles. And we had the mother of all tailwinds.
We intended to get the train back towards Boulogne, but SNCF were on strike. Don't think we made it above 8 mph on the return trip, due to the mother of all headwinds.


----------



## HLaB (6 Jun 2008)

Hairy Jock said:


> Wow were all the lights on green? I avoid Dundas Street because there are just too many traffic lights. I did 35mph on Broughton St recently on one of those rare occasions when there was any traffic to get in the way...


They must of been, I usually only max at 28-29.5. I've never had Broughton St clear (downhill anyway ). I'm a bit wary of all the side roads and idiots pulling out from the left at the roundabout at the bottom anyway so I don't think I've been faster than 30.
I think I prefer the predictability of traffic at lights; if the minor road has a red light and the main is on green they can't pull out.


----------



## Andy Pandy (6 Jun 2008)

Only 34 mph, but it was on a fixie and my legs were going like whirlwinds. You could almost hear the car drivers thinking, why doesn't he just change gear!!


----------



## rich p (6 Jun 2008)

joebe said:


> Same hill - 45mph about 8 years ago. I expect to smash that a week on Sunday when I do it on a road bike



Ditchling Beacon doesn't go down into Brighton lads! I suspect you mean Coldean Lane which I've done 45 mph on.


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (6 Jun 2008)

41.7 along Moor Road (from Eaglesham to A77 with a tail wind, just before the wind farm entrance). Normally it is mid-thirties though


----------



## dantheman (6 Jun 2008)

about 136mph!!!- maybe thats a new record, i wasnt even going down a hill!!!!





































oh yeah, but it was a motor - bike........


----------



## ArDee (6 Jun 2008)

82 kph (just over 51 mph, in old money) down hill into Brighton from Ditchling Beacon. Get 65kPH (around 41 mph) most days on my commute.


----------



## HJ (6 Jun 2008)

HLaB said:


> They must of been, I usually only max at 28-29.5. I've never had Broughton St clear (downhill anyway ). I'm a bit wary of all the side roads and idiots pulling out from the left at the roundabout at the bottom anyway so I don't think I've been faster than 30.
> I think I prefer the predictability of traffic at lights; if the minor road has a red light and the main is on green they can't pull out.



Just recently with the tram works on Leith Walk the traffic backs up along York Place, and I have been able to nip round through the green light (leaving the drivers fuming at the top ) and have a clear run down Broughton St. The side roads are a wee bit of a worry, but holding primary gives me the option of dodging either way if I need to and there are good sight lines approaching the roundabout at the bottom, but I always slow on approach to it just in case.


----------



## bonj2 (6 Jun 2008)

***sssssssiiiiiiiiigggggghhhhhh*****......

After the first few pages of belief, it seems folk have latched onto the fact that no-one's batting an eyelid and have started to crank it up a bit.
We started out well - but we've took a bad line, lost control of the plot, and strayed OFF the sweet, smooth, flowing singletrack of truth, and veered wildly and uncontrollably onto the clarty, barren, lumpy moor of bollocks.

You can almost hear the thought process:


*hmmm.....wonder what to post...*
*I know! :*
*look up fastest speed in tour de france*
*multiply by 90% to make it believable*
*put that*
...
e.g.:



Pottsy said:


> I've done 54.5 mph, and that's true. TdF cyclists regularly hit 60mph in the mountains.
> 
> And I don't care if bonj believes me or not.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jun 2008)

49 mph on Ventoux.
Averaged 40mph top to bottom... 22km!

Gonna crack 50 on coming-off Ditchling this year.

One of Bent Mikeys skating pals was clocked at 42mph by my pal on the same hill... on blades (nutter).


----------



## piedwagtail91 (6 Jun 2008)

i think most of these speeds are believable. on some of the hills we have round here ,Lancashire and the Yorkshire dales, they're easily achievable, especially if you're 16 stone and have a good tailwind!
mid to high 40's are quite commen.


----------



## Pottsy (6 Jun 2008)

bonj said:


> ***sssssssiiiiiiiiigggggghhhhhh*****......
> 
> After the first few pages of belief, it seems folk have latched onto the fact that no-one's batting an eyelid and have started to crank it up a bit.
> We started out well - but we've took a bad line, lost control of the plot, and strayed OFF the sweet, smooth, flowing singletrack of truth, and veered wildly and uncontrollably onto the clarty, barren, lumpy moor of bollocks.
> ...



I understand how you're thinking but unfortunately it just really is true. Sorry.


----------



## andyfromotley (7 Jun 2008)

bonj said:


> ***sssssssiiiiiiiiigggggghhhhhh*****......
> 
> *After the first few pages of belief,* it seems folk have latched onto the fact that no-one's batting an eyelid and have started to crank it up a bit.
> We started out well - but we've took a bad line, lost control of the plot, and strayed OFF the sweet, smooth, flowing singletrack of truth, and veered wildly and uncontrollably onto the clarty, barren, lumpy moor of bollocks.
> ...



Phew............ i passed the Bonj truth test.


----------



## byegad (7 Jun 2008)

bonj can believe what he likes. I regularly top 30mph downhill (actually on most of my rides) and see 40mph several times a month. If I really wanted to go for speed I know that from Tow Law to Wolsingham there are two sections where the other traffic is the limiting factor and speeds over 40mph are easily possible. Could I reach over 50mph? Possibly, and on a recumbent trike it would be safer than on two wheels.


----------



## Proto (7 Jun 2008)

According to my trusty Avocet computer, I achieved 51 mph down Chinnor Hill into er ..... Chinnor. Overtook a woman driving an old Mini. 

And again 51 mph down Howes Hill into Watlington from Nettlebed direction.

This was years ago. Not sure I'd be brave enough to do it again now I'm older and wiser. The amount the forks and frame deflect and distort is seriously disturbing.

BTW Chinnor Hill is a 30 limit now


----------



## Young Un (7 Jun 2008)

if u were to go past a speed camera doin more than the speed limit can you be done, and how.

also what about if a cop car is behind you.

dont want to get pulled over at 13 going down one hill so fast tht it made my eyes water -- got the bike comp workin so will see how fast it actually was


----------



## Molecule Man (7 Jun 2008)

66.6 kph (~42 mph) between Troutbeck and Nyanga in Zimbabwe.

A bit scary in retrospect, since it was getting late, and the road was so quiet that I might not have been discovered until next morning if I had had an accident.

Possibly faster on the tandem when my girlfriend was driving, but we didn't have a computer.


----------



## Jaded (7 Jun 2008)

Young Un said:


> if u were to go past a speed camera doin more than the speed limit can you be done, and how.



Since they would have no idea who you were and therefore your could not be done.

You also cannot be done for speeding because there is no offence of speeding on a cycle.


----------



## Jaded (7 Jun 2008)

48.2mph on my favourite hill. 

Hoping to do 50mph one day.


----------



## mr_hippo (7 Jun 2008)

Just outside Riyadh, Saudi Arabia on the Taif-Riyadh Highway is a series of three escarpments. Terminal speed on the third escarpment was 105kph (65.24mph). A never-to-be repeated feat; well not by me, once was enough!


----------



## bonj2 (7 Jun 2008)

Jaded said:


> Since they would have no idea who you were and therefore your could not be done.
> 
> You also cannot be done for speeding because there is no offence of speeding on a cycle.



I'm interested, is there any _official_ source of information backing this up? I'm not saying for one minute I don't believe it, I personally do, but I bet most car drivers, possibly even police, don't - so I would be interested to see proof of it for sure. Or is it just the _absence_ of anything saying that speed limits DO apply to non-motorised vehicles?


----------



## bonj2 (7 Jun 2008)

Molecule Man said:


> 66.6 kph (~42 mph) between Troutbeck and Nyanga in Zimbabwe.
> 
> A bit scary in retrospect, since it was getting late, and the road was so quiet that I might not have been discovered until next morning if I had had an accident.
> 
> Possibly faster on the tandem when my girlfriend was driving, but we didn't have a computer.



going at speed on a bike's the least of your worries! You could have been kidnapped by robert mugabe and imprisoned and not allowed to leave the country!

Interesting that you've been to zimbabwe though, was it nice?


----------



## Jaded (7 Jun 2008)

bonj said:


> I'm interested, is there any _official_ source of information backing this up? I'm not saying for one minute I don't believe it, I personally do, but I bet most car drivers, possibly even police, don't - so I would be interested to see proof of it for sure. Or is it just the _absence_ of anything saying that speed limits DO apply to non-motorised vehicles?



Which bit are you unclear on - that a speed camera would not identify you or that you cannot be done for speeding on a bike?


----------



## andyfromotley (7 Jun 2008)

bonj said:
 

> I'm interested, is there any _official_ source of information backing this up? I'm not saying for one minute I don't believe it, I personally do, but I bet most car drivers, possibly even police, don't - so I would be interested to see proof of it for sure. *Or is it just the absence of anything saying that speed limits DO apply to non-motorised vehicles?[/*quote]
> 
> Thats it bonj, the way the judicial system in this country works *you are allowed to do anything unless* a law has been passed forbidding or regulating that activity.
> 
> ...


----------



## yenrod (7 Jun 2008)

Imagine riding UP it


----------



## Ludwig (7 Jun 2008)

The riders descending the Alpes would regularly reach speeds of over 60 mph. You have to be careful that you don't fly over the edge of the road as one or two riders have done.


----------



## mr_hippo (7 Jun 2008)

^ We did think about it but decided against it for some reason!


----------



## bonj2 (7 Jun 2008)

Jaded said:


> Which bit are you unclear on - that a speed camera would not identify you or that you cannot be done for speeding on a bike?



That it's NOT against the law. In other words I think a lot of people think that what 'the speed limit' means is that it's illegal for ANY vehicle to exceed it, rather than that it's illegal for _motor_ vehicles to. Where does it actually SAY that the speed limit applies only to MOTOR vehicles?

I know from a technical point of view that it would be possible for a cyclist to set a speed camera off, but it (probably) wouldn't be then possible to identify them from the photo as they don't have a reg.



Ludwig said:


> The riders descending the Alpes would regularly reach speeds of over 60 mph. You have to be careful that you don't fly over the edge of the road as one or two riders have done.



I know, there was a story in the latest C+ about a fella who did that and was hauled back up by a string of inner tubes, a tall story which i'm sceptical of tbh, but a good one anyway.


----------



## Jaded (7 Jun 2008)

There's an indirect answer here


----------



## mr_hippo (7 Jun 2008)

bonj said:


> I know, there was a story in the latest C+ about a fella who did that and was hauled back up by a string of inner tubes, a tall story which i'm sceptical of tbh, but a good one anyway.


Are you referring to Roger Rivière?


----------



## bonj2 (7 Jun 2008)

mr_hippo said:


> Are you referring to Roger Rivière?



rings a bell, possibly


----------



## Riding in Circles (8 Jun 2008)

I did 55mph on Thursday on Chatham hill in the bus lane (30 limit) on a Catrike Expedition, have a few customers who have topped the 60 mark. Best on the flat is 45 mph but it's a hard slog even on a recumbent, I can get up to 35 for short periods but more than that on the flat is a major effort, 25 for about an hour is good going or I can do 20 for two hours, longer runs see closer to 17-18mph average, allowing for slow climbs and 50+ mph descents.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Jun 2008)

Bonj.

1. There is no offence of speeding on a bicycle in British law. The only offence that can apply is cyling 'furiously', which is a judgement call for the police involved, but would tend to imply being dangerously out of control.

2. You need to do more road cycling if you think any of the speeds quoted here are unbelievable. These are the fastest people have ever gone, remember not an average. They are sound perfectly credible to me. I remember that there was a great video posted on the old C+Forum by someone who had touched 60mph down one of the great French descents. And yes, professional cyclists can reach 70mph on some occasions. 

You seem to have difficulty with things you just haven't personally experienced.


----------



## byegad (8 Jun 2008)

bonj said:


> That it's NOT against the law. In other words I think a lot of people think that what 'the speed limit' means is that it's illegal for ANY vehicle to exceed it, rather than that it's illegal for _motor_ vehicles to. Where does it actually SAY that the speed limit applies only to MOTOR vehicles?
> 
> I know from a technical point of view that it would be possible for a cyclist to set a speed camera off, but it (probably) wouldn't be then possible to identify them from the photo as they don't have a reg.
> 
> ...


Perfectly true his team used all their spares and abandoned the next day for lack of rubber.


----------



## User169 (8 Jun 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Bonj.
> 
> 1. There is no offence of speeding on a bicycle in British law. The only offence that can apply is cyling 'furiously', which is a judgement call for the police involved, but would tend to imply being dangerously out of control.
> 
> ...



So far as I am aware, there is no offence of "_cycling_ furiously". Perhaps you are thinking of s35 of the Offences Against The Person Act 1861 which provides for an offence of "wanton or furious _driving or racing_" which causes bodily harm to another. It is not clear to me that speeding on a bicycle would be caught by this, although it has been applied to drunk cycling I believe. 

Also, and as pointed out by Jaded above, the offences set out in sections 28 (Reckless cycling) and 29 (Careless, and inconsiderate, cycling) of the Road Traffic Act 1988 might be applied to speeding.

Then there are local provisions such as the Royal Parks Regulations which provide specifically for bicycle speeding offences - see the Richmond Park hoohah.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Jun 2008)

Delftse Post said:


> So far as I am aware, there is no offence of "_cycling_ furiously". Perhaps you are thinking of s35 of the Offences Against The Person Act 1861 which provides for an offence of "wanton or furious _driving or racing_" which causes bodily harm to another. It is not clear to me that speeding on a bicycle would be caught by this, although it has been applied to drunk cycling I believe.
> 
> Also, and as pointed out by Jaded above, the offences set out in sections 28 (Reckless cycling) and 29 (Careless, and inconsiderate, cycling) of the Road Traffic Act 1988 might be applied to speeding.
> 
> Then there are local provisions such as the Royal Parks Regulations which provide specifically for bicycle speeding offences - see the Richmond Park hoohah.



I was aware of this which is why I put the 'furiously' in inverted commas and _not_ the cycling, and mentioned the other qualifications... it applies to _all_ vehicles but the laws on speeding do _not_ apply to bicycles.

The detail is most welcome, however.


----------



## Molecule Man (9 Jun 2008)

bonj said:


> going at speed on a bike's the least of your worries! You could have been kidnapped by robert mugabe and imprisoned and not allowed to leave the country!
> 
> Interesting that you've been to zimbabwe though, was it nice?



This was back in 1995, before the current situation developed. I think it was before the government started to get tough on land reform, and I don't think there was anything in the news at the time about any significant repression of opposition politicians. It was in the middle of quite a serious drought though.

Certainly, as a tourist, I was made to feel very welcome, and it was a great trip. I didn't really use my bike much for long-distance touring, I took buses and trains from one centre to another and cycled around when I got there, so I didn't really see the proper rural areas. It's an amazing place for cycle-touring, especially the mountains in the east.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jun 2008)

Seems I am wrong about furious cycling after all - sorry! Bicycles are still not covered by speeding regulations (1984) which only deal with motorised vehicles.

Here is the full section of the Road Traffic Act 1988 applying to bicycles. What constitutes recklessness, carelessness or inconsiderate cycling would still be a judgement call by a police officer (and then later by a magistrate)... it would make sense to argue that cycling over the speed limit might indeed constitute an offence, but it can't be argued on the basis of the speed alone for cyclists. 


RTA 1988 excerpt


Cycling offences and cycle racing

28 Reckless cycling A person who rides a cycle on a road recklessly is guilty of an offence.
In this section “road” includes a bridleway.
29 Careless, and inconsiderate, cycling If a person rides a cycle on a road without due care and attention, or without reasonable consideration for other persons using the road, he is guilty of an offence.
In this section “road” includes a bridleway.
30 Cycling when under influence of drink or drugs (1) A person who, when riding a cycle on a road or other public place, is unfit to ride through drink or drugs (that is to say, is under the influence of drink or a drug to such an extent as to be incapable of having proper control of the cycle) is guilty of an offence. 
(2) In Scotland a constable may arrest without warrant a person committing an offence under this section. 
(3) In this section “road” includes a bridleway. 
31 Regulation of cycle racing on public ways (1) A person who promotes or takes part in a race or trial of speed on a public way between cycles is guilty of an offence, unless the race or trial— 
(a) is authorised, and 
( is conducted in accordance with any conditions imposed, 
by or under regulations under this section.
(2) The Secretary of State may by regulations authorise, or provide for authorising, for the purposes of subsection (1) above, the holding on a public way other than a bridleway— 
(a) of races or trials of speed of any class or description, or 
( of a particular race or trial of speed, 
in such cases as may be prescribed and subject to such conditions as may be imposed by or under the regulations.
(3) Regulations under this section may— 
(a) prescribe the procedure to be followed, and the particulars to be given, in connection with applications for authorisation under the regulations, and 
(B) make different provision for different classes or descriptions of race or trial. 
(4) Without prejudice to any other powers exercisable in that behalf, the chief officer of police may give directions with respect to the movement of, or the route to be followed by, vehicular traffic during any period, being directions which it is necessary or expedient to give in relation to that period to prevent or mitigate— 
(a) congestion or obstruction of traffic, or 
(B) danger to or from traffic, 
in consequence of the holding of a race or trial of speed authorised by or under regulations under this section.
(5) Directions under subsection (4) above may include a direction that any road or part of a road specified in the direction shall be closed during the period to vehicles or to vehicles of a class so specified. 
(6) In this section “public way” means, in England and Wales, a public highway and, in Scotland, a public road and includes a bridleway but not a footpath. 
32 Electrically assisted pedal cycles (1) An electrically assisted pedal cycle of a class specified in regulations made for the purposes of section 189 of this Act and section 140 of the [1984 c. 27.] Road Traffic Regulation Act 1984 shall not be driven on a road by a person under the age of fourteen. 
(2) A person who— 
(a) drives such a pedal cycle, or 
(B) knowing or suspecting that another person is under the age of fourteen, causes or permits him to drive such a pedal cycle, 
in contravention of subsection (1) above is guilty of an offence.


----------



## Joe24 (9 Jun 2008)

Young Un said:


> if u were to go past a speed camera doin more than the speed limit can you be done, and how.
> 
> also what about if a cop car is behind you.
> 
> dont want to get pulled over at 13 going down one hill so fast tht it made my eyes water -- got the bike comp workin so will see how fast it actually was



I have not had a speed camera flash when i have been going over the speed limit and there has been one there. 
If one was behind you or around, sit up and put your hands on the brakes. You cant run down a big hill on your brakes all the time or they will be nothing left by the bottom. If the hill is big enough then some of the cars will be going faster, and you can be about 3-4mph over the speed limit and still have a numpty in a car pass.
Your eyes can water at any speed really, if i start off and go straight down my hill, i will be going down doing 30mph and my eyes will be water. But when in a chain gang can go along doing 30mph in some sections and not have a problem. At 40mph i dont think they watered either.
Speaking to a police officer that works on the speedin camera he said that if you are speeding and the police are grumpy and have proof of your speed they can put points on whatever licence you have. Dont know if he was just saying it or if it can be done though.


----------



## Jaded (9 Jun 2008)

Joe24 said:


> Speaking to a police officer that works on the speedin camera he said that if you are speeding and the police are grumpy and have proof of your speed they can put points on whatever licence you have. Dont know if he was just saying it or if it can be done though.



It cannot be done.

Surprisingly, many police officers don't know *all* the law of the land.


----------



## Joe24 (9 Jun 2008)

You have just confirmed what i thought. I said to him that it isnt possible be he said it is. I couldnt be arsed to keep saying no it cant be done and just said ok and walked off.


----------



## dodgy (9 Jun 2008)

So 2 cyclists do an RLJ and both are caught, but only the one with the driving licence gets punished?

Dave.


----------



## dodgy (9 Jun 2008)

OK, but same principle. The driving licence holder is still 'punished' to a greater extent for the same 'crime'.

Dave.


----------



## bonj2 (9 Jun 2008)

User said:


> The Bike for All information is out of date. *'Cycling furiously' is no longer an offence*, and the cases to which the Australian barrister (why not try a British one, eh) are not precedent setting. Jaded is correct - the extant offences are those under the Road Traffic Act 1988.



oh so it's ok to cycle furiously now then? phew, that's a relief - i love cycling furiously.


----------



## andyfromotley (9 Jun 2008)

Jaded said:


> It cannot be done.
> 
> Surprisingly, many police officers don't know *all* the law of the land.


----------



## andyfromotley (9 Jun 2008)

Dont think a court can add points for rlj. There is a home office circular which deals with this saying that it should be dealt with by way of FPN. Failing to adhere to a home office circular would be an abuse of process by the mags court. Aint gonna happen trust me.

However interestingly there is (and has periodically been) a push toward adding points to licence/disqualifying drivers for all sorts of non traffic matters such as ASBO, SCPO, (serious crime prevention order). Non payment of fines and maintenance. These initiatives tend to come to nought because the goverment and its agents arent grrat at long term stuff. They tend to live for the moment.

Andy

By the way thanks for my first post to get over 100 replies!


----------



## Riding in Circles (9 Jun 2008)

58mph today.


----------



## andyfromotley (9 Jun 2008)

yr kidding right??


----------



## CopperBrompton (9 Jun 2008)

Jamie Stokes said:


> I know of just the hill.



Do tell :-)

Ben


----------



## Riding in Circles (10 Jun 2008)

I found some excellent hills yesterday, I cycled up one that nearly killed me, had to stop twice, must sort out a lower bottom gear. but then I was so high up I found some beauties, At one point I free wheeled along country roads for two miles! That is where I hit 58 mph, I do not know what the max would be on the Catrike Expedition if the hill was steep enough.

I would not want to do that speed on a two wheeler though, my right wheel hit a stone at one point, I assume that's what it was, I was going to fast to see stuff like that, on a two wheeler It may have taken me down, just a little twitch on the trike though, I will no doubt do that route again even though the first hill is a killer, you climb for about three miles in total. There is no way I would want to do the route in reverse though, there is about 6-7 miles of climbing that way, sure it is shallower than the three mile climb but even so. Off on a relatively flat ride today once I finish the bit of work I have to do.


----------



## Fnaar (10 Jun 2008)

43.6 on my mtb, on the road, with a pannier on.


----------



## Riding in Circles (10 Jun 2008)

Just realised I'm off topic, I ride a trike.


----------



## CotterPin (10 Jun 2008)

Fab Foodie said:


> *49 mph on Ventoux.*
> *Averaged 40mph top to bottom... 22km!*
> 
> Gonna crack 50 on coming-off Ditchling this year.
> ...



I shall be over that way in just a week's time, FF. I'll let you know what I manage.


----------



## kennykool (10 Jun 2008)

60 Kmh coming down Schiehallion during the Etape Caledonia this year....Was amazing!!!


----------



## mondobongo (10 Jun 2008)

42.42mph off Harrisend last Sunday my new pb, one of the other lads was just shy of 45mph. Honest Bonj!


----------



## Riding in Circles (10 Jun 2008)

I have had the old "do you realise how fast you were going there sir?" speech from an officer before to which I replied, "no, cycles don't come with speedometers", he said "oh" and drove away.


----------



## Riding in Circles (10 Jun 2008)

User said:


> Speed limits apply only to motor vehicles under the relevant legislation.




I know that, but many police seem not to and it is only fair to have a bit of fun at their expense from time to time.


----------



## andyfromotley (10 Jun 2008)

Catrike UK said:


> I have had the old "do you realise how fast you were going there sir?" speech from an officer before to which I replied, "no, cycles don't come with speedometers", he said "oh" and drove away.



and he didnt check???

What a div. I'd have had you son!


----------



## Kestevan (12 Jun 2008)

Last year, flying down the Elland bypass I managed to tuck in behind a car and get the benefit of a head wind....

I had no idea how fast I was going, but when I pulled up at the roundabout at the bottom of the hill, the copper who unbeknown to me had been following me pulled allongside and gave me the "Do you know how fast you were going down there?". He then followed it up with - "51mph - you must be bloody crazy" and drove off shaking his head.


----------



## fossyant (12 Jun 2008)

Don't make the mistake of ever telling loved ones how fast you go...the missus wasn't too chuffed with the 55 mph, and I was slowing down...sheesh - if I had pushed it .......


----------



## HLaB (12 Jun 2008)

fossyant said:


> Don't make the mistake of ever telling loved ones how fast you go...the missus wasn't too chuffed with the 55 mph, and I was slowing down...sheesh - if I had pushed it .......


I think my mum thinks I pootle along at 10 mph max, I don't think I'll ever tell her my max was 47.6mph; I let it slip, however what the bike cost.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Jun 2008)

I enjoyed setting-off one of those speed-activated LED 30mph signs on my way back from club training night... simple pleasures!


----------



## Mr Pig (12 Jun 2008)

47.something on my mountain bike, with slicks on down a steep hill with a tail wind! ;0)

I live near the Black Hill Transmitter and the run down from it to the village is great fun. Like a roller coaster for bikes. The fastest point is where the road drops sharply over a little bridge before swooping up to the right on the other side. My friend and I used to always compete to see who could record the highest speed and the wind was always the limiting factor. If the wind wasn't behind you, forget it.







One day I could see as soon as I left the house that the wind was in the right direction and was really strong, I couldn't wait to get around to the drop from the transmitter! :0) We knew where to pedal like mad, where to tuck in, and after I'd pinned that speed up Richard didn't mention his speeds again. He had no chance. He was lighter than me and his full-sus bike had big knobbly tyres on.

In fact I've done that ride loads of times since and never got near that speed again myself. High thirties is the norm.


----------



## BentMikey (13 Jun 2008)

spindrift said:


> _and the highest speed I've seen is 105kph._
> 
> hOLY CARP!




Spelling corrected for you.


----------



## hackbike 6 (13 Jun 2008)

Hi BM me old mucker.


----------



## BentMikey (13 Jun 2008)

Molecule Man said:


> 66.6 kph (~42 mph) between Troutbeck and Nyanga in Zimbabwe.
> 
> A bit scary in retrospect, since it was getting late, and the road was so quiet that I might not have been discovered until next morning if I had had an accident.
> 
> Possibly faster on the tandem when my girlfriend was driving, but we didn't have a computer.




Oooh, I know that road, I used to be quite naughty on it in a car and my motorbike. Never cycled it though.


----------



## BentMikey (13 Jun 2008)

I regularly do 43mph down the little hill at Leaves Green on my 'bent, still get cars overtaking me even though it's a 40 limit. I've done 38mph down there on my fixed, at 185rpm. The club rider coming the other way had a face with jaw-dropped astonishment!


----------



## hackbike 6 (13 Jun 2008)

Hi BM me old mucker.


----------



## fossyant (13 Jun 2008)

BentMikey said:


> I regularly do 43mph down the little hill at Leaves Green on my 'bent, still get cars overtaking me even though it's a 40 limit. I've done 38mph down there on my fixed, at 185rpm. The club rider coming the other way had a face with jaw-dropped astonishment!



Shorts on fire moment then !!!


----------



## BentMikey (13 Jun 2008)

Alright hackers! How's life?

Oh, I've also done ~70km/h in Sardinia on my skates at the front of a paceline. I had speed wobble with both my skates oscillating left/right, I was not happy. 43mph. The problem with being in a paceline is that it makes you a shitload faster than you'd be on your own, since all the skaters behind end up pushing you faster and faster since they're sitting in the hole in the air behind you.


----------



## fossyant (13 Jun 2008)

How the hell do you do 43 mph in skates..... ??????????????? Down hill ???????????


----------



## BentMikey (13 Jun 2008)

Obv!! There's no way I could do that speed on the flat. Take a look here, scroll down to the X Games downhill:

http://www.nettracing.com/video.htm


----------



## hackbike 6 (13 Jun 2008)

Ok mate and you?

Fell off the bike at Aldgate in the rush hour (monday).Great fun.


----------



## BentMikey (13 Jun 2008)

Oops! I hope you were OK, apart from your pride that is?


----------



## hackbike 6 (13 Jun 2008)

BentMikey said:


> Oops! I hope you were OK, apart from your pride that is?



Well i did feel a right tit but at least the bike wasn't hurt ;-)


----------



## goo_mason (13 Jun 2008)

BentMikey said:


> Obv!! There's no way I could do that speed on the flat. Take a look here, scroll down to the X Games downhill:
> 
> http://www.nettracing.com/video.htm



Ouch ouch ouch. Falling at those speeds is going to take off quite a few layers of skin


----------



## hackbike 6 (14 Jun 2008)

I'd rather not think about that.


----------

